# Trouble breathing while purring



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

I am at a loss on what is wrong with our cat and I'm sorry in advance for this incredibly long post. 

Over the past six months he has increasingly had respiratory problems when he purrs (it has never been seen when he isn't purring). It began as a mild sound and didn’t seem to cause him any issues. Other than the trouble breathing while purring, he is healthy and active. Also he is an indoor cat.

We first took him in shortly after moving to a new state on July 25. I could barely hear a change but my husband noticed it and we took him in to be safe. When the vet checked it out she suggested allergies or perhaps it was related to the recent move.

The sound slowly became more noticeable over the next few months. He would occasionally sound like a pug snorting but it still didn’t seem to bother him. When I brought him in for his yearly checkup, December 30, I mentioned the sound again and that it was getting louder. The vet suggested a couple of things like allergies, asthma, small soft pallet, etc. She said it didn’t seem to bother him and his lungs sound clear.


In the past few days his symptoms have gotten noticeably worse. He now bends over coughing and has raspy breathing (all still only while purring). He also starts panting, shaking his head, looks like he’s having a really hard time breathing.

The first day we saw the coughing, January 12, I took him to the ER. The vet did a series of tests (x-rays, blood tests). She felt the results suggested asthma and prescribed Prednistab and Theophylline.


The next evening he had a particularly hard time breathing and I brought him again. He was seen by a second vet, who feels certain it is a nasal polyp. She reviewed the test results from the previous night and didn't think it was as suggestive of asthma. I had video of his last, and most pronounced, episode and that especially made her think it was a polyp. While doing an oral exam, he had a mild seizure and the exam was cut short. 

We have scheduled a CT scan in a few weeks to get a better look. Until then, we are continuing the medications and watching him closely. We have done what we can around the house to reduce any potential irritants: new air filters, new litter, open top litter box, etc. Also we have tried to avoid anything that would make him purr. 

I've been trying to look around online for any info on his symptoms. I did find one personal account (coincidentally from this forum: 
http://http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/130394-weird-purring-sound-w-labored-breathing.html
which matched up exactly -even took the same diagnostic route. They never found an answer and had to put their cat to sleep. Any thoughts, however out there they might be, are welcome. 


Below is all the medical info I have and may be an easier to read summary of what we’ve tried vet-wise:

Birth date	August 2011 (estimated)	




X-Rays:


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

Here is a short clip of his breathing:

http://vid1078.photobucket.com/albu...9-D148-465B-A1F0-FBBFDB0A308A_zps7jmitzvj.mp4


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

He is a gorgeous kitty! 

What also concerns me is that he seems to make a lot of swallowing motions while he is purring/having trouble breathing. Those could just be his reactions to the difficulty breathing, but might also be a symptom itself?

I assume the vet(s) have manually palpitated his throat area and haven't mentioned feeling anything or that any of his insides seem inflamed? 

How old is he, approximately? Did he have the usual urinalysis/bloodwork done at any of his appointments?

Have you tried switching his food? If he is on a food that has ANY kind of grains/grain meal (corn, wheat, rice, etc.), switch him to a food that has no grains. Many cats do have/or develop grain allergies. If he's on a grain-free food, try switching the protein (from chicken to turkey or rabbit, for example). His symptoms don't seem indicative of food allergies (which AFAIK usually manifest themselves in things like vomiting, itching/scratching, etc) but it's worth a try while you wait for the CT appointment.

After reading through the other thread you linked, it sounds like the CT scan plus maybe an endoscopy after that may be the best bet to finding out what's wrong with your kitty. 

I'm sorry I don't have any personal experiences or suggestions to try other than switching food :{ I had a GSD who had asthma and severe allergies, but her symptoms manifested in other ways - and she was a dog - but your kitty's symptoms don't sound like environmental allergies.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

This is a bit mundane but has asthma been ruled out. My old boy, Shadow, was asthmatic and at times he could sound like a rusty buzzsaw while purring.


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you. I honestly can’t say if they manually palpitated his throat. The second night I brought him to the ER, she examined him in another room.

He is typically on a raw diet but I have “cheated” the past two days. He can be picky about eating the bone portions of his meals (though he sits in the kitchen purring at me in hopes he’ll get something new) and since his purring is what is triggering the episodes I want to give him something he will dive into right away. His worst episodes happen around meal time and the expectation of food. For the past two days I’ve given him a couple cans of grain free wet food. I also don’t give him many treats, just some dried lamb lung.

I’ll look into trying different proteins. With the raw, he gets a mix of different protein sources. I’ll look for a brand he’ll eat consistently. He can be so picky about eating. One week something is his new favorite food and the next he won’t touch it.

We’ll definitely be doing the CT scan on the 26th. I think the vet was about to try the endoscopy his last visit but everything was cut short because of the seizure. I think you’re right about getting it done to get some answers.


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

Asthma hasn't yet been ruled out or confirmed. The problem is I have vets looking at his test results and coming to different conclusions. He is still currently on the meds prescribed by the vet who believes this is asthma. I don't know how long they take to kick in though.


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

I forgot to answer two of the questions. We aren't sure on his age since he was a stray but they vet estimated he is maybe 3-4. 

He had a little blood work done (complete blood count) and it showed slight elevated basophilia. The vet (who suspects asthma) said on its own it wasn't enough to worry about but it could be seen pointing to asthma when added to the other test results. No urinalysis has been done yet but I'll bring it up next time we see the vet.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about your kitty's health issues. Not having a diagnosis is so frustrating, but the CT scan should help. I'm just curious to know whether the vets commented on the findings from the xrays? Maybe what's noted isn't important, but it seems they could be related to difficulty breathing.


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

Oops I thought I had figured out how to attach photos but I must've messed up. One was of all the vet comments/results from tests. The thing is, vet A says his x-ray suggests asthma (the radiograph comments are below). She also said something about his lower respiratory system showing something -unfortunately I can't remember exactly what is was (I think it's addressed in her written comments though). Vet B looked at them and said she wasn't see the same thing in them.

I hope the CT scan shows something. we're now doing our best to avoid any purring and have found a couple ways to get it to stop when he's having a hard time. Meal time is hard because that's when he gets really worked up and while we can avoid petting him or playing with him, we can't keep him from getting excited to eat.

These are all the lab tests he's had related to the issue.

*Radiograph * 1/12/16	
Mild flattening of diaphragm; mild bronchial patterning w/ patchy interstitial infiltrates noted in caudodorsal lung fields on VD view and in cranial lung fields on RLAT; heart appears normal size

*CBC Differential Idexx* 1/12/16	
Basophilia 0.50; platelets low but blood draw slow; blood smear shows adequate platelets with platelet clumping

*FeLV/FIV/HW Snap 3 Way Triple Test* 1/12/16	
Result: Negative

*Oral Examination* 1/13/16	
Tonsils are slightly inflamed; no nasopharyngeal polyp was found; no other pathology was found; suspected mild seizure (~20 seconds) ended exam; itubated with a #4 cuffed tube, maintained on oxygen and isoflurane


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

Vet appointments with comments:

*Exam* 7/27/15	
Concern over occasional raspy breathing; found no evidence of respiratory issues; suspect allergies or related to recent move from VA

*Wellness check up* 12/30/15	
Check up/vaccines; addressed concern over occasional raspy breathing that has become more pronounced; listened to lungs but appear healthy; suggest allergies, asthma, small soft pallet, etc.

*Emergency Exam* 1/12/16	
Suspect feline asthma; chronicity of intermittent episodes w/ apparent recovery along w/ diagnostics and PE suggests feline asthma; discussed oral steroid therapy to reduce initial inflammation w/ ongoing bronchodilator therapy

*Emergency Exam* 1/13/16	
Clinical signs suggest nasopharyngeal polyp; oral exam performed; diagnosis remains open; following with referral for CT scan


They also gave him something to cover the possibility it was parasite related to be safe.
*Profender Large* 1/12/16
1.12ml	
Dewormer to cover potential for parasitic pulmonary migration



*Medications:*

*Theophylline* 1/12/16 
100 mg 
(15 count) 
Give one tab orally once daily at night x 4 days, every other night as a bronchodilator

*Prednistab	* 1/12/16	
5 mg 
(10 count)	
Give 1/2 tab oral every 12 hours x 5 days, 1/2 tab daily x4 days, 1/2 tab every other day until gone

*Ketathesia Ketamine* 1/13/16
100mg/ml	

*Torbugesic Injection* 1/13/16	
10mg/ml C4
(1.0 mg Butorphanol)

*Dexdomitor* 1/13/16	
0.05

*Antisedan* 1/13/16
0.5 mg	
(Sedative reversal)

*Isoflurane Anesthesia* 1/13/16
<50lbs 1st 
30 min


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Emily,
I see you reside in Georgia...
Has a Heartworm test been performed? Cats can get heartworm, but interestingly enough, they seem to often migrate to the lungs, in cats!
This would definitely cause inflammation, and trouble breathing/purring...

Also, it could be related to a 'mold' issue...

Just a thought...
Wishing you and your boy, some answers soon!
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Emily,
I found something else on asthma, for you to look over too...
Sharon

http://www.felineasthma.org/links/gunn-moore.htm


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks for the article. I printed out portions since a lot of it did follow some of the things mentioned at the vet. I’m hoping it’ll help me follow their train of thought while finding a diagnosis.

I can’t remember if any of the lab tests performed were also meant to look for heartworm but it was a possibility the first emergency vet (1/12/16) mentioned. She gave him a topical dewormer to cover the possibility. 

I was wondering about mold too. It’s a fairly new house, less than 3 years old, but GA is a humid state.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Whoops, sorry. You did post the comments. I wasn't sure whose notes they were. It sounds like the xrays were read by a specialist though. 

Are both of the vets who commented on the xrays emergency vets? I've seen several over the years, and while they were all perfectly competent, I've always found that their perspectives can differ greatly from regular vets who have much more experience dealing with more common issues. 

I'd definitely cross off my list the vet who was convinced it was a polyp, not because she was incorrect, but because she was so sure of her diagnosis. The last thing you need is a vet who becomes focused on one thing and can't see other possibilities. 

Fingers crossed that the CT scan gives you some more information that leads to a diagnosis! 

Did you tell us your kitty's name? I hope he's feeling better, poor thing. 



The vet who was animal don't think any of them ever correctly diagnosed


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

It’s ok, I couldn’t see the pictures at one time (I think it was being modified or maybe it was because I was looking on my phone). It probably doesn’t help I’ve posted so much info for everyone to wade through. Also his name is Butters. Since my husband wasn’t too excited about taking in a stray cat in the middle of us moving, I said he could name him. Turns out my husband fell completely in love with him and has pushed for getting any possible test to get Butters better.

So far only emergency vets have looked over his X-rays. The notes were from the vet that took them and felt it was asthma. He has an appointment with a regular vet right after the CT scan. I’ve been debating over moving that appointment since the vet may need the scan results to get an idea of what’s wrong. 

The asthma meds haven’t shown any progress. I don’t know if that points enough to it not being asthma or not. Luckily it doesn’t seem like the issue has changed Butters too much. He’s still active and looks great except for when he purrs. I really hope the scan shows something. 


I know I already posted a video of Butters breathing but in case it helps with ideas (or with someone down the road running into the same issue), here they are:

From Jan 13: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0G9P3V1Gpw
A full episode and us taking him outside to stop the purring (he reacts the same way if we put him in an inch of water): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWSO21dZeiU


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I know this seems out of the blue and possibly utterly nuts, but have any of the vets (that you know of) checked his thyroid/T4 levels? It'd be a blood test to see if his T4 levels are elevated. Most vets will NOT check this unless asked to, especially in a younger cat.

It's a shot in the dark, but my endless googling (I have a lot of time at work) has potentially brought up a link between benign tumors/growths on the thyroid gland that push against the vocal cords/throat in some cats.

He's such a handsome boy - I love the white bits under his eyes. Win and I are determined to help you figure out what's wrong with him so we can fix it!


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks. My head has been swimming the past week or so from all the googling I've done. Any extra set of eyes looking over this and offering ideas are helpful.

Checking the thyroid is a worthwhile suggestion. I think I saw mention of it on one of my many Google searches. I'm trying to put together a list of ideas to work through in case the scan doesn't offer any answers (or if what it leads us to ends up being a dead end).

Today is Butters appointment. The clinic is really nice (nicer than my own hospital). His physical exam was normal (though she said he was a pound overweight). She explained everything much better than I can remember but what I was able to jot down is in a cat that is coughing they will be looking at the lower respiratory system first. 

First the vet is taking new x-rays of Butters. She said that while the x-rays from earlier don’t show anything unusual, their equipment is newer and will show much more detail. They’ll also be doing some blood work (a complete blood count).

After looking at those results, they’ll decide if they should do a CT scan and/or a rhinoscopy. They may also get a sample of lung cells. I’m waiting in the area the next couple hours until they call me to discuss results/next steps.

I asked about the meds not showing improvement if they are still looking into it being asthma. She said he was on a pretty low dose and that may be why there hasn’t been any change on the meds.

Fingers crossed we start getting answers.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I have my fingers crossed for you! 

Were they able to suggest some next steps, or are you still waiting for test results?


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

The vet called and said his blood tests and second set of x-rays were completely normal. Butters stayed overnight and is getting his CT scan soon (I’ll get a call around 2). Depending on what they see in the scan, they may do a rhinoscopy or see something entirely different and go another direction. She said the team they have reviewing his scan results is board certified –I don’t know how much weight that carries but it sounds good. They’ll also be giving him a different sedative since he had a reaction to the Ketamine a couple weeks ago.

After the x-rays, I asked what they thought it could be and she said they weren’t sure yet. She said his symptoms present abnormally (they happen strictly when he purrs). They felt asthma was pretty safe to rule out and he’s no longer on the two prescriptions he had earlier. They’re mainly looking at the upper respiratory system now -the scan will only do his head and right to where the neck meets his thorax. She said given his age, cancer is low on the list of possibilities but didn’t list many others (I think it all hinges on the scan results to get a good idea of what that list could be). Nasal polyps are still on the table though. While there, he’s been getting some attention and he started purring this morning so they were able to see firsthand what it looks like instead of just the video.


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

The vet called back with the CT scan results. They found fluid in the front and back of his nose. It was also swollen back there when they checked with a scope. They ended up doing a biopsy and have sent that away to be tested. She said there could be a possible underlying cause for the rhinitis. He’ll be on a higher dose of steroids to get the inflammation down and we’ll work on finding a long term medication that works for him.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope it all works out.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sending Healing Prayers for Butters, Hugs for you,
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so glad that the scans revealed the problem. Even if they don't yet know what's causing the inflammation, at least Butters now has a targeted treatment plan. That must be a relief. Fingers crossed that the biopsy shows nothing abnormal and that the steroids have him feeling better very soon!


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

I’m definitely glad it looks like we’re on track for getting answers. The vet said it was so inflamed they had a hard time getting the scope (which is the size of angel hair pasta) around the area. I feel bad we didn’t push more at the vet when his purr started changing. I finally got Butters home. Since we aren’t sure about the cause of the inflammation, we’re holding back on doing anything. At first they mentioned using steroids but one of the potential causes would need to be treated with something that contraindicate with what they would give. For now he’s on buprenorphine (opiate) to keep him comfortable after having the rhinoscopy and biopsies done.


Here’s a short summary of what he had done:

CBC: no significant abnormalities
Serum biochemistry: no significant abnormalities
Thoracic radiographs: normal
CT: pending
Rhinoscopy: moderate to severe rhinitis present in the rostral aspect of both nostrils
Histopathology: biopsies of nasal turbinates pending


----------



## Chatts77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Please find the right vet. Research feline only practices, I just found one and the doctor is amazing. He's the owner and only vet with over 20 years experience. Don't make the same mistake I've made by waiting too long and visiting the same idiots that told me to put my cat to sleep.

Time is of the essence. 

Good luck


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Any news on the biopsies or CT scan? I hope Butters is doing ok!


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

Chatts77, I definitely agree good vets are worth their weight in gold. I have guinea pigs and am so picky about finding a good exotic vet (unfortunately even just finding an exotic vet is a challenge). I don’t know of any feline practices around me (at least nothing shows up when I try googling it) but I’ll definitely look for one the next time we move. While the current clinic I'm going to is almost two hours away, I think I trust them more than the previous clinic that saw him.

I got a call yesterday that the results had come back. It was a little hard to understand over the phone but I did jot down a few notes. The vet is supposed to call back today to write in the prescription and talk a little more about the diagnosis (so if anyone has some good question suggestions until that call, definitely add them).

The biopsies showed there wasn’t anything like a bacterial or viral infection causing the inflammation. They think based on all the evidence that there is some inciting allergen causing the rhinitis. Unfortunately pinning down what that is can be nearly impossible (though we have made many changes in his environment to cut down on likely causes). She described it as a fairly common disease for cats and dogs that will cause chronic upper respiratory issues. She said it can be difficult to treat since cats respond differently to antihistamines. They want to try him out on a round of steroids and adjust it to get the right balance for him. I think she mentioned something about another drug to use as well (might’ve been a kind of antibiotic but it wouldn’t be used for its antibiotic property, I didn’t quite write that down).

In a month of being on his medication, we’ll reevaluate. I’m supposed to go back to VA to defend my thesis. I’m really considering bringing Butters so I can see how he does in a different house/location. I wonder if there isn’t something here triggering the rhinitis if it is from some kind of allergen.


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

Also since we paid for them, I may as well post his x-rays from UGA (I'd post the CT scan but it's about 800 photos and on their own they just look like a blob):


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It sounds like you found a very good vet whom you trust, which is so important! 

As for taking Butters with you, the thing is that even if you find that he doesn't have any issues there, you still won't know what the trigger is when you get home. Hopefully, the steroids will work and Butters will be more comfortable. 

The best piece of advice I got prior to my thesis defense was to remember that *I* was the expert on my topic, not my committee members. So keep that in mind, and good luck!


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

With his schedule, I’m not sure my husband could keep a close enough eye on Butters if anything got worse (plus I can’t picture him trying to get the pill in him every night). If Butters improved at my parent’s house, we would probably keep him there until we moved. Nothing is set in stone in the military but we’re pretty certain he’s going to end up stationed about an hour or so away from them. The move is expected within a year but may end up being as soon as a couple months. Honestly, I'm worried we'd never find the trigger. The vet made it sound next to impossible.

Butters gets along great with their two doxies and playing tag with them may help work off that extra 2 lbs the vet mentioned. Normally I’d play with to keep him active but it only makes him purr.

Thanks for the good luck, but I’m not sure I’d ever consider myself an expert on the topic (just someone desperate to get this out of the way).


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

Butters and I made it through the 8 hour car trip. He’s been prescribed 5 mg of prednisone daily (his first dose was February 6) and has a checkup scheduled at the end of the month. 

This is the same dose he got on January 12, but without the amount tapering after the 5th day. We never saw any improvement with the first round of this medication. However, the vet said she would be surprised if he showed improvement on steroids before two weeks (she also said the same if he was removed from the inciting allergen).

I don’t want to speak too soon, but I think he’s beginning to sound a little better. I’ve been listening closely to him purring and it’s still raspy but he no longer coughs. He has opened his mouth to try and take in more air (almost like a downplayed gulp). I gave him his favorite treat and even with a ton of purring he didn’t have the same difficulty breathing he did just two days earlier when he was purring less.

So just a quick medication recap in case anyone in the future ever tries scanning my rambling posts in this thread for ideas on their own cat’s problems:

*Theophylline* 100 mg
1/12/16
Give one tab orally once daily at night x 4 days, then every other night as a bronchodilator (*discontinued 1/26/16 per vet's instruction)

*Prednistab* (Prednisone) 5 mg
1/12/16
Give 1/2 tab oral every 12 hours x 5 days, 1/2 tab daily x4 days, 1/2 tab every other day until gone to reduce inflammation (*discontinued 1/26/16 per vet's instruction)

*Prednisone* 5mg
2/6/16
Give one tablet daily by mouth until otherwise directed


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Glad you and Butters had an uneventful trip! I haven't listened to the videos, but is he continuing to improve?


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

Sorry for the late update. Butters was improving on his steroids for a couple weeks. His purr still sounded a bit raspy but the coughing and head shaking was gone. 

He had a follow up on Feb 29 and the vet decided to half the prednistab dose (now 2.5mg) and put him on a low dose of Azithromycin (an antibiotic which also has some anti-inflammatory property). While his biopsies never showed any bacterial infection, they wanted to be sure there wasn’t anything contributing to the rhinitis.

*Today* I’ve noticed his purr getting worse. It’s beginning to sound more like coughing again. I’ve called the vet and left a message asking if I should go back to the full 5mg. He’s still better than he was when it was at its worst but I don’t want to backslide too much. I found out there are regular controlled burns in this area and they cause a lot of people allergy issues. They had one a day or so ago. Maybe this could be part of what is causing the issue.

I also got the official CT results in case it’s interesting to anyone.
Result: Within the rostral left nasal passage from the level of the canine tooth to the first molar, there is a mild increase of fluid and soft tissue attenuation material. There is moderate contrast enhancement of the soft tissue attenuating material along the nasal turbinates. There is no evidence of lysis of the nasal turbinates. There is no mass effect. Pinpoint mineralization is present in the turbinates, bilaterally. The mandibular and retropharyngeal lymph nodes are normal.
Conclusions: Moderate rhinitis without turbinate lysis, left nasal passage. Chronic allergic or bacterial rhinitis is the primary differential diagnosis.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Emily,
I wonder how he'd do with some Benadryl? 
It could help with the rhinitis issue...
It's 1mg. per pound, and is considered safe for both cats, and dogs...
Just a thought....
Sharon


----------



## emilyam19 (Jan 14, 2016)

We had another checkup for Butters this week. The vet is happy with his progress and we’re now slowly weaning him off the steroids. The vet wants to see him once more in a month and if there hasn’t been any backsliding, then we’re good to go. If he does backslide, then we’ll look at other medications he can take long term.

She said with chronic rhinitis, we may never get him back to 100% again (he does still sound a little rough when he purrs). When she asked, I said I was happy with his current state (he’s active and doesn’t show any symptoms unless he’s purring –even then it’s still mild and doesn’t seem to bother him at all). If I wasn’t, we could go down the road of trying other medications to combat the inflammation but as long as it’s only a mild issue I don’t want to put him through it. The vet said he may have flare ups throughout his life time and we would just use medication to combat the inflammation until he gets better.

I did ask about the Benadryl. They said it could be used but the steroids he’s on are more effective at addressing the inflammation. I’ll try asking if it could be used if he has a mild flare up rather than going back to steroids since I don’t have to wean him off of it.

And to end this on a high note, we decided to build a house. Since we put poor Butters through all of this, he gets his own room with a big bay window, several cat trees, and other things to climb and scratch.


In case it’s of interest to anyone, here’s the vet’s write up of his checkup:
Mucous membranes were pink and moist with a capillary refill time <2 seconds (normal). His nose was clean and free of any debris or discharge. A slight stertor can be heard when he purrs. His respiratory effort was normal and he was breathing comfortably through his nose. Cardiothoracic auscultation was within normal limits with no murmurs, arrhythmias, crackles, or wheezes heard. Abdominal palpation was tense and non-painful. The remainder of physical exam was unremarkable.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, I'm so glad to hear that Butters is doing well! Fingers crossed that this continues. 

Looking forward to seeing Butters' room once the house is built!


----------

